# can anyone can help me sovle this problem



## Shiranui01 (Sep 26, 2012)

One of my clients just bought a used Panasonic P2 camera, a HVX200, and wants to edit P2 MXF footage (720p 24p) in iMovie 11 and OS 10.6.

I'm looking for an simple, reliable, reasonably priced converter so they can take their Panasonic P2 footage and prep it for iMovie 11.
I am seeing a number of products on the market that do this, but I'm not sure which one I should purchase.

Do you guys have something suitable for this task?


----------



## mechman (Feb 8, 2007)

Have you seen this? It was the first link from a google search.


----------

